# Euro Charge Ports?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Was watching a TikTok video of a guy in I'm guessing the UK (right hand drive) charging his model 3. When he opened the charge port door, I noticed it did not have the standard Tesla plug, but a CCS plug, and the Tesla mobile connector he was using plugged into the upper portion of the CCS pattern. 

Just curious what's up with that? Is the Tesla style plug not used in other parts of the world?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Nope, it's not a standard around the world.
That's why Tesla was able to enable other EVs have access to the Tesla network, CCS chargers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a Mennekes connector. The CCS2 plug is based on that, much like the CCS1 is based on the J1772 in North America.
This connector was chosen as the official EV charging plug for Europe in 2013.










The original Teslas (Model S) sold in Europe used the Tesla connector, as did the European Tesla Supercharging stations.
But since Mennekes was adopted as the European standard, The new Teslas (starting with the Model 3) made for Europe have a Mennekes socket. And Tesla has updated old supercharging stations to have both connectors, to support both old and new Teslas sold there.


----------



## Tinker2A (Nov 9, 2018)

Just a little correction to Garshs great write up: Tesla shipped all Model S and X (pre-refresh) to Europe with a Mennekes (Type 2) socket and used that for both AC and DC charging. This connector will actually fit into a European Model 3 charge port, but will not charge as the Model 3 can receive DC charging only via the two big DC connectors in the lower portion of its CCS2 connector. That is why Tesla added a second charging plug to all V2 Superchargers in Europe.


----------

